# New raw diet = sores on lips and nose???



## ahawkins (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi I just started my 2 yr old GSD on a raw diet. He has allergies and was told this is the best diet to put him on, so far I agree, he has yet to have a break-out and normally would be covered in sores by this time. However He has developed what seems to be chapped lips, and the tips of his nostrils are very chapped as well. Has anyone experienced this before? Is it because of his raw diet, he has never gotten this before due to allergies, his breakouts are normally reserved for his stomach and legs. If not does any one have a suggestion as to what to put on his lips and nose that might help??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would say that it is not from the diet, but an auto-immune disorder that your dog has. Maybe consult your vet or a homeopathic specialist for a remedy. I hope you get to the point of it and wish your pup healing!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've done a lot of reading concerning raw diets and this has not been one of the possible negative side effects. I've never heard of anyone else having this problem either... I doubt that it would have to do with the diet, especially because I would think that if you're dog was going to have a negative reaction it would manifest it a different way, like a typical allergic reaction.

I'm too new to the diet to really offer any help. Hopefully oynx'girl has pointed you in the right direction. I know that there are many, more experienced, members on the board that will help you. I hope you find your answer soon. Good luck!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lip Fold Pyoderma maybe? Pictures of it are included in the thread below along with treatment:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=689948


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

are you by chance feeding out of plastic Bowls? I had a dog once that got sores on his lips and it was the bowl it was plastic and it got scratches in it and the grems would build up in them and caused him to get sores.got stainless steel ones and washed them real good no more problems.just a thought


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's possible that some nutrients are missing from the diet that your dog in particular needs to control this.


----------

